# chair or stool for show booths?



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I have been using a comfy lawn chair to sit in at shows. It has become really non-comfy lately and it has other issues. I need to consider a replacement. Do I make a nice folding chair out of nice hardwood(with a good cushion!)? Or do I make a high backed stool/chair? When I sit down low in my lawn chair, I can read a book when it is slow. but it is too low to engage customers. I have to get up! A stool with no back is uncomfortable for very long- for an old person such as I am. I am thinking of a high backed chair with the nice cushion. I have made chairs before or I can redo one I have. To save space, a folding option is nice. Any ideas out there?


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

A bar height stool with a back and a foot rest works great. You can also add drink holder arms and a place to mount an umbrella if you really want to go to town. I see a lot of artists using chairs like these at shows.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

I agree with Beth, a bar stool with high back sounds like the best option. It is what I would use.

Nate


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You could go with a tall director's chair.


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I too am an "old guy" and I would go with the high-backed chair - with a nice cushion, of course. WAAAY easier to get out of a zillion times.
Another thought would be to show off your woodworking skills (and maybe sell a few) by making one of those "recliners" made from two boards, you can adjust the angle to make it easier to get up from.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I use a folding stool with back from Walmart. It is bar height so it is easy to talk with customers while sitting.
Folds flat and cost about $20.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Robert, it depends on what you want to do. If you want to sell stuff you need to sit on a chair or stool at eye level with your customers. It is also way easier to get up off a stool than it is to crawl out of a padded chair. I would suggest a folding chair for rain delays or slow times, but it will hurt sales. So use the stool and retire to the chair when you must.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lazyboy, w/built in beer cooler, TV remote pocket, massage, stereo inputs, heat/cooling, etc.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Robert, I rarely visit this forum so you may already have an answer. If not, take a look at the tall chairs I posted. They fold and are the only chairs I have ever sat in that don't hurt my back. And they are just the right height to visit with people who walk up to you.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have seen vendors use a regular padded folding chair and put PVC extensions on the legs to raise them up taller. They do the same with the tables to get everything up to eye level of standing buyers.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I bought 2 directors chairs from Amazon.com a couple of years ago. They are lightweight folding aluminum with cloth seats that are extremely comfortable and have under seat storage plus several storage compartments.
They are easy to fold up and get out of the way if necessary in addition being easy to load in my can.
Best $95 per chair i ever spent…


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Robert,

I have a tendency to look at it from a prospective customers view. When I walk up to someone in their booth or display and they're lounging in their beach chair, feet kicked out, sipping on a soda or reading a book or talking on their cell phone; the last thing I want to do is disturb them. I'll just walk on by.

If we're at eye level, whether standing or sitting, I will feel more like asking a question or striking up a conversation, so I would suggest a taller chair or bar type stool that you are more likely to step away from then actually have to stand up to talk to a customer.

I've always called it the 7 second rule; It only takes about 7 seconds for a prospective customer to walk by your booth or display, so you only have 7 seconds to make a first impression, to create interest or curiosity and give them a reason to stop at your booth…...and you only get one chance for a first impression.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

John, all good points. I have thought that the lawn chair was not the best arrangement for shows, but that is what i had that was easy to transport. Now that it is in bad shape i need to rethink the whole sitting idea. Thanks for the reply. I like Andy's folding chair idea and I looked at Greg's Directors's chairs. I have about 2 months to get a replacement.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm with huff on this one. Sitting shows a lack of attention and customers will go right on by. The more upright you are the better.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I've only done a few shows, but I have found the worst chair is one of those folding camp chairs, or whatever they call them. Even for a spry young 57-year old, such as myself, they're a bugger to get out of. I agree with any poster who says the taller stool, so you're basically at eye level with a customer, even sitting down.

I think the best way, is to take frequent, but short, sitting breaks. People walking by will more likely pause when you're standing, "greeting" them with your eyes… and smile… a lot.


----------

